# Golfforum.com Contest Winner Update



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

We are very pleased to let you know that the winner of our recent contest for a driver has a picked up his prize and will be swinging it at anything and everything which can't run or duck fast enough.

Congratulations 300Yards from all of us here at Golfforum.com!:thumbsup: 

He's promised to post a photo of himself with the club ASAP.

Regards,
jim
Jim Ducharme
Community Director
VerticalScope


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

What contest?


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

We held a contest a little while back and gave away a new driver to the winner. Don't worry...there will be more fun in the future.

Regards,
jim


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh ok. Congrats 300. What driver was it?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

michael said:


> Oh ok. Congrats 300. What driver was it?


Wow, didn't know a post would be started! Oh well.. yeah, it was a bit different though. I won a Big Bertha 460, but when Jim looked on the website, he didn't see it on there, so we talked about it, and I told him there were other drivers within the same price range. So he agreed to get me a TM Burner instead. I picked it up today, which was good because I leave on Thurday to go out of town..so another day, and I would've been screwed! The stock shaft isn't right for me though, and I don't have time for a reshaft now, but I'll get that, and the picture taken care of when I return.

Thanks Jim! For the Burner, and your friendliness!


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats 300Y! :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, things haven't quite worked out like I thought they would. I didn't realize our camera was broken. The thing is like an evil battery sucker! I swear, I fully charge the batteries, put them in the camera, it takes 2 seconds of video, and then BAM! Dead again! UGH! So, don't forget I've forgot about the picture, but this could take a while.. I need to borrow a camera, take a video, select a frame I like, and then have Walgreens develop it. (My computer that accepted memory cards, to get a picture onto the camera instantly, is dead now.. that's another problem.)

Moral of the story is: Don't buy Kodak cameras, or Emachines computers.. they're evil! 
I'm trying though..


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations on winning the driver.

I have an emachines computer, the computer has lasted for a long time, like years. The only problem I've had with it is the power suppyly died, but my brother had an extra power supply laying around (don't ask why) so it was an easy fix.

Maybe you're sticking dead batteries in the camera, try to make sure they're new and they'll probably work for at least 3 seconds.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

The PSU went bad huh? No surprise there.. same thing mine did, and it fried the mobo in the process. If you just repalced it with the same one, get rid of it, and buy something that has 350W or more.. 200W is not enough. Antech has a nice one.


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

I've always built my own boxes, but then again since I write about technology quite a bit I also have the advantage of getting a lot of toys sent my way by OEMs. 

Don't worry about the pix 300! When you can post one that would be great!

Regards,
jim


----------

